# 2015 312Bh Gel Coat Pops Above Right Cargo Door



## Bdyche (Apr 20, 2018)

Hello, Outbackers. I have a confounding issue. I am the sole owner of this 2015 312BH and after winter I just noticed these "pops" in the gelcoat right above the right side cargo compartment door. Nothing has hit this from the outside and you can see various "pops" in various stages. I think this could be a problem when they maybe had a nail gun set too high and sunk nails holding the inside bulk head from the inside. You can see a pattern of them coming in two's and line up. Anyone seen this on any unit of this age? No other area of the camper has this issue. I posted pictures to show the problem. Also taking the inquiry to dealer service for resolution. Thanks so much for the guidance.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Never seen that before! Let us know what you find out.

Todd


----------



## Bdyche (Apr 20, 2018)

Will do...I emailed Keystone to see what they say. They asked for the VIN and we'll see what happens.


----------



## Bdyche (Apr 20, 2018)

Well, I got a response back from Keystone....read it for yourself:

Good Morning,

Thank you for contacting Keystone in regards to your 2015 Outback. We have reviewed the photo you submitted with our service team, which has concluded this is most likely from weather changes. For instance when the temp goes hot to cold we see this "popping" you are referring to. This would not have been from a manufacturing defect.

If you have further questions or concerns please contact owner relations at (866) 425-4369 Monday-Friday 8 AM-5PM EST or e-mail[email protected]

Thank you,

Retail Advisor

Owner Relations

Keystone, Dutchmen, & Crossroads RV

Ph: (866)-425-4369

Fax: (866)-273-1451

[email protected]

Then my response:

Hell, Nici.

Thank you so much for your response and information. I have a quick question for the product support team: If this is caused by thermal cycling, why is it not more wide spread across the unit but rather very localized in such an isolated area?

Also, would Keystone be willing to share photos of other units that have exhibited the same affects? The product support team has certainly seen other instances I'm sure based on thermal cycling being characterized as the "most likely" cause.

Thank you, kindly, for your support 
BD


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Interesting.......funny how no one else on this forum has reported a similar issue on a newer Outback.

Todd


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

And do post their response should you get one.


----------



## Quale9155 (May 22, 2018)

We have a 2014 Outback that is doing the same thing!! We are the 2nd owners and this is our 2 full year with camper. Last year it was fine, we have washed and did the gel coat protection from dealer spring and fall. So I'm shocked with the quality of this line that we would be seeing this kind of "defect" happening!! I haven't contacted Outback yet, but very disappointed on their response to your issue!!!


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

This link is an interesting one that talks about the blisters and circular pops: http://www.everything-about-rving.com/what-is-causing-the-chipping-fiberglass-on-the-exterior-of-my-motorhome.html

I very much doubt the thermal cycling answer. Bad fiberglass sheeting. Good luck with your claim to Keystone.


----------



## thejesson4 (Sep 28, 2015)

We have the same issue in the same spot actually. Did you get any answer?


----------



## Canadiansue (Jun 23, 2006)

Our 2015 296FRS is doing the exact same thing! Keystone paid for the repair of the back wall. (seen and reported last year. After therepair was done (this past spring) the side walls started showing the same problem. BUT, now Keystone says that it's water damage.....but the dealer denies any water damage. So now we will see what can be done!


----------

